

The NSA Isn’t Evil, It’s Trying To Protect Us, Says PayPal’s Max Levchin - 0cool
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/10/nsa-evil/

======
dlinder
So I guess this means you can't use Glow without worrying about them sharing
pregnancy progress info with the Feds? Sounds like information that could be
used to gain leverage on future moms and dads. Or the IRS reconciling # of
dependent deductions? Or the DEA building cases against people using drugs
while trying to conceive...

------
Piskvorrr
Alas, that's not mutually exclusive.

